# What were you doing New Years Eve?



## cda (Jan 1, 2018)

The timing of it seemed odd," he says, given that the fire marshal arrived at 9:30 p.m. on a Saturday night, but "it's just another hurdle in a long, long journey. These obstacles come up. [What matters is] how you overcome the obstacles."





https://www.guidelive.com/craft-bee...722.566141468.1514349658-593335781.1514349658


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2018)

Updated at 2 p.m. with comments from Bishop Cider Co.

Two popular spots for drinking in Dallas, Cidercadeand Peticolas Brewing Co. are ending 2017 on a sour note: The fire marshal shut them down right before New Year's Eve.

"Due to the rising popularity of the Cidercade and the increase in people coming through our doors, the City of Dallas is requiring some additional precautions to be put in place," reads a post on the Cidercade's Facebook page. "We were instructed to close immediately and remain closed until we upgrade our fire safety infrastructure."

This news hits the Cidercade particularly hard, as they were gearing up for a New Year's Eve party for which tickets had just been sold out. Those tickets have now been refunded.

Joel Malone, co-founder of  Bishop Cider Co., says he won't have a good idea of when they will re-open until he can talk to city officials on Tuesday (as offices will be closed Monday for New Year's Day). He says that when the Cidercade received its Certificate of Occupancy, the city said that they didn't need fire sprinklers. Now, apparently, minds have been changed.

"The problem is that a lot of times when dealing with the city of Dallas, people in different departments tell you contradictory things, so it's almost as if the left hand doesn't always know what the right hand is doing," he says. "So it's just a matter of trying to figure exactly what we need to do. One person says you don't need to do something and then later someone else shows up and says, 'No, you do have to do that.' So we just need to get everything straightened out.

Peticolas Brewing Co. posted a similar message Sunday morning. "Due to unforeseen circumstances, the taproom is closed until further notice. We had a visit from the Fire Marshal last night and need to upgrade our building before reopening."

Both locations stress that they want to guarantee the safety of their employees and customers.

It's a disappointing way to end the year, for sure," says Michael Peticolas, owner of Peticolas Brewing Co. Because of the holiday weekend, he says he hasn't yet looked closely at the marshal's notice and doesn't have a timeframe for when they will re-open.

"The timing of it seemed odd," he says, given that the fire marshal arrived at 9:30 p.m. on a Saturday night, but "it's just another hurdle in a long, long journey. These obstacles come up. [What matters is] how you overcome the obstacles."


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2018)

Than of course California has to lead the way:::


*Diaper changing stations*
Parents across the state will have an easier time sharing diaper duty in the future. Assembly Bill 1127 requires state and local agencies, as well as public venues such as movie theaters, grocery stores, sports arenas and restaurants, to provide at least one diaper-changing station accessible to women and men. The law applies to new construction or significant renovations of facilities.


I not sure what parents did before this???


----------



## mark handler (Jan 1, 2018)

Baby changing stations required, Only when the cost of the new construction or renovation is ten thousand dollars ($10,000) or more.

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB1127


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2018)

mark handler said:


> Baby changing stations required, Only when the cost of the new construction or renovation is ten thousand dollars ($10,000) or more.
> 
> https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB1127





Person (man), soon there will be a line of bathrooms for every cause


----------



## conarb (Jan 1, 2018)

cda said:


> Than of course California has to lead the way:::
> 
> 
> *Diaper changing stations*
> ...


I may have posted this before but it is relevant, a few years ago I walked into the mens' room in a Costco store, to my left was a baby changing station with a man changing the diapers on a baby, standing with him was a little blond girl about 4 years old, I turned right and went to the urinals on the opposite wall, I was standing at the urinal staring at the wall like men do, for some reason I looked down and standing at my left leg looking up at my manhood was the little girl with a bemused expression on her face, I couldn't tell whether she was thinking "My God those things are huge." or "Is that all those little things are?"  This is not right, it's part of the feminist egalitarian agenda to make men do womens' work, but one has to wonder if it could do psychological damage to little girls?


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2018)

You mean it is a lie, when at home I am told mopping the floor is men’s work????



“””it's part of the feminist egalitarian agenda to make men do womens' work,””


----------



## conarb (Jan 1, 2018)

cda said:


> You mean it is a lie, when at home I am told mopping the floor is men’s work????
> 
> 
> 
> “””it's part of the feminist egalitarian agenda to make men do womens' work,””


I don't know about you but I never changed a diaper or mopped a floor.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 1, 2018)

SMH.................


----------



## mark handler (Jan 1, 2018)

Shaking your head at which comment?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 2, 2018)

CA's


----------



## mark handler (Jan 2, 2018)

fatboy said:


> CA's


Why? Because we no longer want a child's fecal mater on the lavatory after a father changes a diaper on it?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 2, 2018)

THE SMH was in regards to his comment about not ever mopping a floor or changing a diaper.

I was temporarily amazed that he would boast on the fact that he is above such nonsense, then I remembered the generation he is from.

Should have kept it to myself.


----------



## tmurray (Jan 2, 2018)

fatboy said:


> THE SMH was in regards to his comment about not ever mopping a floor or changing a diaper.
> 
> I was temporarily amazed that he would boast on the fact that he is above such nonsense, then I remembered the generation he is from.
> 
> Should have kept it to myself.



It is very interesting to see how much the patriarchal nuclear family model has changed for the vast majority of the western world in such a short time. I don't know that many people would be able to make this model work from a financial standpoint today.


----------



## cda (Jan 2, 2018)

mark handler said:


> Why? Because we no longer want a child's fecal mater on the lavatory after a father changes a diaper on it?




Oh man, now I have to stop sleeping on them.


----------



## conarb (Jan 2, 2018)

fatboy said:


> THE SMH was in regards to his comment about not ever mopping a floor or changing a diaper.
> 
> I was temporarily amazed that he would boast on the fact that he is above such nonsense, then I remembered the generation he is from.
> 
> Should have kept it to myself.



Fatboy:

My wife's favorite saying was: "It's a man's job to make the money, it's a woman's job to spend the money."  I recall in the 70s I was sitting in my job trailer and saw a fight break out on the subfloor of one of the houses I was building, I ran down to break it up and asked the guys why they were picking on this guy, the answer was: "He's not a man, he can't even support his own family, he makes his wife work." 

Where and why did this all change?  My thought is that it's a combination of the indoctrination of the school system and TV.  The schools sure arn't teaching anymore, they are indoctrinating political correctness into the kids, you all saw that article I posted a month or so ago showing that the majority of Calfiornia students can't even pass minimum reading and writing standards.  The state, like other states, is considering lowering their standards to become doctors and lawyers:


> “The declining passing rate has become a proxy for so many issues in the legal field,” said Derek Muller, a professor at Pepperdine University School of Law in Los Angeles who has studied legal education and standards.
> 
> Law school deans in the state say California’s higher minimum score is unjustified, does not produce better lawyers and disproportionately keeps African-American and Hispanic applicants from becoming attorneys.¹



We are teaching kids that men and women are the same, yet not teaching them to read and write. 


¹ https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/10/19/california-wont-make-its-attorney-licensing-exam-easier/


----------



## kilitact (Jan 6, 2018)

conarb said:


> Fatboy:
> 
> My wife's favorite saying was: "It's a man's job to make the money, it's a woman's job to spend the money."
> 
> Sounds like she had you conned. We called it something else "..... whipped"


----------

